# Chicken Thighs (MES 40 Smoked)



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2013)

*Chicken Thighs* (MES 40 Smoked)

Found thighs on sale @ 99 cents per pound. Got a pack of 10.

*Day #1 (Prepping):*
Rinse Thighs, Dry, Coat with EVO, apply Rub, Put in Zip-lock, and put in Fridge over night.

*Day #2 (Smoking)*

1:15 PM------------------Preheat MES 40 to 225*
1:15 PM------------------Fill AMNPS ½ full with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
1:35 PM------------------Put AMNPS on bottom bars, left of the chip burner assembly.
2:00 PM------------------Put both pans on 2nd position grill.
3:30 PM------------------Bump Heat up to 250*
4:00 PM------------------Bump Heat up to 275*
4:15 PM------------------Put Pan of Stuffed Twice Baked Taters on top position.
5:00 PM------------------Thighs not done yet----See* *** Below.
5:00 PM------------------Remove Taters & move one Pan of thighs to top position.
5:50 PM------------------Remove finished Thighs.(165* to 172*) Pics & Eat.

**** I noticed during the smoke, my Maverick above the Thighs (left side) was averaging 160* to 210*, and the Maverick below the Thighs (right side) averaged 240*, then 260*, and then 290*. At first I thought it was either the upper probe being close to the cold meat, or the 2 Foil Pans on one rack was trapping the heat below them. Once the thighs got hot, I realized it was definitely the Pans trapping the heat. They take up nearly the whole depth & width of the Smoker. Normally the thighs would have been done by 5 PM, but they were only at about 142* IT at that time. When I removed the Taters, I moved one of the Foil Pans to the top position. This changed both of the Mavericks to the 270* to 285* range. The Thighs were all between 165* and 172* at 5:50 PM, and I removed them. They were still Awesome!!!


Bear




Ten Thighs @ 99 cents per pound:








Rub over EVO, bagged & into fridge over night:







Five in each tray on top of wire drying racks:







View through my window:







Stuffed Twice Baked Taters ready for smoker:







Perfect AMNPS TBS:







A little Local Corn:







Stuffed Twice Baked Taters fresh out of smoker:







Thighs fresh out of smoker:







Bear's First Helping:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2013)

Great looking meal there Bear!!

We had twice baked taters last night too, pulled pork and hatch chile stuffed! Ours weren't fresh though. We vac pack them up and freeze them for quick meals. I nuke them right in the vac pack to reheat. Last night I had one explode!!!!!!! Guess I'll start poking a hole in the bag prior to reheating from now on! Made quite the mess in the micro that I had just cleaned!


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 6, 2013)

i'd dig into that without any hesitation...looks awesome as always Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bear

That is some MY T FINE looking grub.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## geerock (Aug 6, 2013)

As usual, bear, another great post.  It makes me long for my old model mes 40.  I've been thru 4 of the gen 2 models since december.  FOUR.  And now #4 has given up the ghost.  Anyway thanks for the pics.  BTW, what did mama bear do for dessert?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 6, 2013)

WOW looks great, but you took the corn off of the cob?


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't tried twice baked potatoes on the smoker. I'm going to now. Great meal!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking meal there Bear!!
> 
> We had twice baked taters last night too, pulled pork and hatch chile stuffed! Ours weren't fresh though. We vac pack them up and freeze them for quick meals. I nuke them right in the vac pack to reheat. Last night I had one explode!!!!!!! Guess I'll start poking a hole in the bag prior to reheating from now on! Made quite the mess in the micro that I had just cleaned!


Thanks Case!!

I get in trouble with the Nukulator too. I sure didn't think a little bit of butter (while melting it) would cause such an explosion!!!

Bear


redneck69 said:


> i'd dig into that without any hesitation...looks awesome as always Bear


Thank You Much, Redneck!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 7, 2013)

great looking Thighs , and a good info. about the pans .Thanks...


----------



## moses (Aug 7, 2013)

Were the twice baked potatoes cooked the first time in the oven then finished on the smoker? That is an awesome idea.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Bear's First Helping:
> http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0130.jpg.html
> 
> __________________


You Da man, looks great, Bear!


Bearcarver said:


> *Chicken Thighs* (MES 40 Smoked)
> 
> 
> **** I noticed during the smoke, my Maverick above the Thighs (left side) was averaging 160* to 210*, and the Maverick below the Thighs (right side) averaged 240*, then 260*, and then 290*. At first I thought it was either the upper probe being close to the cold meat, or the 2 Foil Pans on one rack was trapping the heat below them. Once the thighs got hot, *I realized it was definitely the Pans trapping the heat.* They take up nearly the whole depth & width of the Smoker. Normally the thighs would have been done by 5 PM, but they were only at about 142* IT at that time. When I removed the Taters, I moved one of the Foil Pans to the top position. This changed both of the Mavericks to the 270* to 285* range. The Thighs were all between 165* and 172* at 5:50 PM, and I removed them. They were still Awesome!!!
> ...


I have the same problem on my GOSM when doing beans in a pan.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Bear
> 
> That is some MY T FINE looking grub.
> 
> ...


Thanks David!!

Bear


geerock said:


> As usual, bear, another great post. It makes me long for my old model mes 40. I've been thru 4 of the gen 2 models since december. FOUR. And now #4 has given up the ghost. Anyway thanks for the pics. BTW, what did mama bear do for dessert?


Thanks Geerock!!!

I've been working with Darryl (when he's around), and I've been trying to get them to go back to their old Gen #1 interior, but keep the exhaust on the top left (top---not side), and keep the door hinged left. The two biggest problems are the front control unit & that stupid slanted drip tray that traps heat on the right side!!

We very seldom eat dessert.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2013)

c farmer said:


> WOW looks great, but you took the corn off of the cob?


Thanks Farmer!!

LOL---Depends on the mood.

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> I haven't tried twice baked potatoes on the smoker. I'm going to now. Great meal!


Thanks Todd !!

Go for it, You won't believe how it absorbs the smoke!!

Bear


----------



## suie (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks great Bear, as always!!

Were the twice baked potatoes already cooked, and just on the smoker to melt the cheese and get some smokiness?

Your post is on Facebook again, so congrats on that too!!


----------



## kranders (Aug 8, 2013)

I love your step-by-step posts. Great for us newbies!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks fantastic Bear!!! We love twice baked taters in the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2013)

moses said:


> Were the twice baked potatoes cooked the first time in the oven then finished on the smoker? That is an awesome idea.





Suie said:


> Looks great Bear, as always!!
> 
> Were the twice baked potatoes already cooked, and just on the smoker to melt the cheese and get some smokiness?
> 
> Your post is on Facebook again, so congrats on that too!!


Thank You Moses & Suie!!

Here is how Mrs Bear does them:

Mrs Bear Baked the Taters first.

Cut them in half the long way.

Then scooped out the meat of the Taters, leaving about 1/4" to 3/8".

Mash the Taters, adding about one tsp of shredded Cheddar. Also add Milk & Butter until smooth (with mixer)

Then put mix back in Tater skins, dividing equally among the skins.

Top with Fried Bacon pieces, Shredded Cheddar, and Shredded Mozzarella.

Smoke for about 45 minutes, melting the cheese & heating the Taters up good.


----------



## seenred (Aug 8, 2013)

That all looks delicious, Bear!  Well done as always.  That's exactly how Mrs. Red and I do twice baked taters, except we usually add some chopped chives or green onions as well to the mashed mixture.

Red


----------



## moses (Aug 8, 2013)

I will definitely be doing twice backed potatoes the next time I smoke. Showed the wife the pic of them and she fell in love.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2013)

kranders said:


> I love your step-by-step posts. Great for us newbies!


Thank You!!

I'm glad you like them!

I use them too----Makes it a lot easier for me to do a smoke the second & third time than the first time.

Bear

Quote:


SmokinHusker said:


> Looks fantastic Bear!!! We love twice baked taters in the smoker.


Thank You Alesia!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> That all looks delicious, Bear!  Well done as always.  That's exactly how Mrs. Red and I do twice baked taters, except we usually add some chopped chives or green onions as well to the mashed mixture.
> 
> Red


Thanks Red !!!

Neither one of us like Raw Onions, and I'm the only one who likes them fried or caramelized, so you won't find raw onions in any of my smokes.

Bear


moses said:


> I will definitely be doing twice backed potatoes the next time I smoke. Showed the wife the pic of them and she fell in love.


Thanks Moses!!

Sounds like you need to make them real soon!!!

Bear


----------



## jag reddog (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey Beaver great job in the chicken thighs! In the foil pans you have some racks that keep those thighs up.Where/what kinda of racks are those?Keep in mind I have the 30" EMBS.Also have you tried the Bradley racks for the MBS some say they fit but at a angle.Some say you have to mod them.I wish now I would have bought the 40".But life goes on so I can live with it.Thanks Beaver-really learned a lot from your post.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2014)

Jag ReDDoG said:


> Hey Beaver great job in the chicken thighs! In the foil pans you have some racks that keep those thighs up.Where/what kinda of racks are those?Keep in mind I have the 30" EMBS.Also have you tried the Bradley racks for the MBS some say they fit but at a angle.Some say you have to mod them.I wish now I would have bought the 40".But life goes on so I can live with it.Thanks Beaver-really learned a lot from your post.


Than k You Jag!!
[h1]8" x 10" Half-Size Footed Draining Grate for Steam Table Pan ($3.79 Each)  I get them cheaper locally. Other web sites could be cheaper too.[/h1]
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/8-x...aining-grate-for-steam-table-pan/4070228.html

None of the Bradley racks I found would fit in the MES 30 or the MES 40.

Bear


----------



## tonka16827 (Feb 2, 2015)

Very helpful - did a pan of thighs and legs on Saturday - the pans advice is much apprecaited.  I marinated mine overnight in Italian dressing and then tossed them with some rib about an hour before putting them on the smoker.  They came out great - we ate about half of them for dinner on Saturday, then shredded the rest for sandwiches for the rest of the week.  Thank for the guidance!


----------



## dannylang (Feb 2, 2015)

nice looking spread there bear, awesome thread there, thanks dannylang


----------



## mromj (Feb 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Than k You Jag!!
> [h1]8" x 10" Half-Size Footed Draining Grate for Steam Table Pan ($3.79 Each)  I get them cheaper locally. Other web sites could be cheaper too.[/h1]
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/8-x...aining-grate-for-steam-table-pan/4070228.html
> 
> ...


Was looking for something like these. Thanks! Too bad I just placed a webstaurant order for something else. Oh well...a smoker's gotta do what a smoker's gotta do!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2015)

Tonka16827 said:


> Very helpful - did a pan of thighs and legs on Saturday - the pans advice is much apprecaited.  I marinated mine overnight in Italian dressing and then tossed them with some rib about an hour before putting them on the smoker.  They came out great - we ate about half of them for dinner on Saturday, then shredded the rest for sandwiches for the rest of the week.  Thank for the guidance!


Thanks Tonka!!

Glad they worked good for you!!

Bear


dannylang said:


> nice looking spread there bear, awesome thread there, thanks dannylang


Thank You Danny!!

Glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2015)

MrOMJ said:


> Was looking for something like these. Thanks! Too bad I just placed a webstaurant order for something else. Oh well...a smoker's gotta do what a smoker's gotta do!


Here's one for only $1.21 each!!!!

That's even a lot less than I paid locally!!

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/update-international/pg810/p5498.aspx

Bear


----------



## mromj (Feb 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's one for only $1.21 each!!!!
> 
> That's even a lot less than I paid locally!!
> 
> ...


That's a great price! Thanks!


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's one for only $1.21 each!!!!
> 
> That's even a lot less than I paid locally!!
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of these a while back for these folks  seem pretty good especially for that amount

Gary


----------



## callus (Feb 7, 2015)

Always good deals on chicken legs and thighs around here in eastern South Dakota.Been using a lot of pepper blends that a buddy and I have made.

Even some smoked jalapeno and Trinidad scorpions that we blended with various spices.Sure am missin that sweet corn bout now!!!Looks great!


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't ever go wrong with legs and thighs 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2015)

callus said:


> Always good deals on chicken legs and thighs around here in eastern South Dakota.Been using a lot of pepper blends that a buddy and I have made.
> 
> Even some smoked jalapeno and Trinidad scorpions that we blended with various spices.Sure am missin that sweet corn bout now!!!Looks great!


Thanks Callus!!!

Bear


----------



## kornchild82 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mm that looks really good:drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

Kornchild82 said:


> Mm that looks really good:drool


Thank You Jason!!

I Appreciate it !!

Bear


----------



## ches (Feb 9, 2015)

I like smoked chicken, and the Thighs are the best.  However, I must be doing something wrong because when I do them in my MES 30 at 275 deg, (inside at 170 deg.) the skin is a little like rubber.  So I have been smoking them for 30-45 minutes then putting them on the grill offset from heat at 400 deg. or so.  Skin the gets nice and crispy which is how I like it.  I also spray them with olive oil.  Any hints on what I may be doing wrong when I do them all the way in the MES.  I keep the vent wide open.

Ches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

Ches said:


> I like smoked chicken, and the Thighs are the best.  However, I must be doing something wrong because when I do them in my MES 30 at 275 deg, (inside at 170 deg.) the skin is a little like rubber.  So I have been smoking them for 30-45 minutes then putting them on the grill offset from heat at 400 deg. or so.  Skin the gets nice and crispy which is how I like it.  I also spray them with olive oil.  Any hints on what I may be doing wrong when I do them all the way in the MES.  I keep the vent wide open.
> 
> Ches.


This thread is hard to go by as to my final temp because of the pan problem I described, but the one below didn't have the pans blocking the heat, so I can be sure that those thighs only got 275° during the last 45 minutes. The skins were not rubbery, but not so crisp that they break easily. We like them just the way they were.

Here's the other one:

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

I could guess that maybe your temp is not really 275° when you think it is. Are you using a therm like a Maverick, or are you just going by what your MES says the temp is.

If your temps were actually at 275°, and you aren't getting them as crispy as you like, throwing them on a grill like you did is a good way to do it.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2015)

Good advice from the Bear  That's what I do 

Gary


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, Bear Carver is correct crisp the skin at 400 deg.


----------



## mummel (Jun 2, 2015)

Bear how come you used pans?  Can one just put the thighs directly on the grates?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2015)

mummel said:


> Bear how come you used pans?  Can one just put the thighs directly on the grates?


Sure you can put them right on the racks, but Chicken can really drip a lot all over the place. I would at least put a pan on the rack below to catch the fat, and make it easier to clean up after.

Just make sure you don't block the flow of heat by crowding a rack with pans or foil.

Here's one I did with the Thighs right on the rack.

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

*Bear*


----------



## mummel (Jun 2, 2015)

You prefer putting them in a pan or on the rack with the pan below?  It looks like in the pan they wont get enough smoke underneath.  Wont the heat block be less with the pan underneath vs in the pan?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2015)

mummel said:


> You prefer putting them in a pan or on the rack with the pan below?  It looks like in the pan they wont get enough smoke underneath.  Wont the heat block be less with the pan underneath vs in the pan?


As long as you use a wire drying rack in the pan under the meat, you get smoke underneath. I now also do it with Butts, Prime Rib, and other things.

I thought the same as you, until I first tested it with a Prime Rib, and found plenty of smoke flavor on the bottom of the roast.

It's not what's on the racks that causes the heat to be blocked. It is the lack of enough space surrounding the things that are on the racks.

Note: Read what I typed in *"Blue" *in my original post on this thread.

Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Great looking meal as usual Bear , I used your step by step only on skinless boneless thighs with rub  and I smoked cubed taters with olive oil and Lawrys seasoning salt last night

Must have been a night for chicken thighs and taters


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Great looking meal as usual Bear , I used your step by step only on skinless boneless thighs with rub  and I smoked cubed taters with olive oil and Lawrys seasoning salt last night
> 
> Must have been a night for chicken thighs and taters


Thanks Bill !!

Glad you like it !!!

Bear


----------



## ggrib (Jun 3, 2015)

My local grocery store[ HEB] sells throw away racks in the BBQ section]  that are jut a bit too big so I bend one edge up about 2" and they work fine. Of course I reuse, so for 98 cents, I have a fix. They are diamond shaped "expanded metal" made of aluminum. Very lightweight, can use for veggies, bacon, jerkey chicken etc. I put them on top of my MES rack and carry them as well as smoke them


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2015)

ggrib said:


> My local grocery store[ HEB] sells throw away racks in the BBQ section]  that are jut a bit too big so I bend one edge up about 2" and they work fine. Of course I reuse, so for 98 cents, I have a fix. They are diamond shaped "expanded metal" made of aluminum. Very lightweight, can use for veggies, bacon, jerkey chicken etc. I put them on top of my MES rack and carry them as well as smoke them


Do they fit inside of a foil pan?

The purpose of the drying racks I use is to put them in a foil pan---Then put the meat on the drying rack. Then the food won't drip all over the bottom of the smoker, yet the smoke can get to the bottom of the meat, plus the meat won't be laying in it's own fat.

Bear


----------



## lazza32 (Jun 3, 2015)

do you put water in those trays with the chicken?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

lazza32 said:


> do you put water in those trays with the chicken?


No---I never put water in any pan. The MES doesn't need added humidity.

The only liquid I ever use during a smoke is when I foil things like Butts, Ribs, Chuckies, etc, I'll ad a little to those packages.

Bear


----------



## huntnfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Great job Bear.  Looks so good.  What kind of rub goes good on chicken?  That bacon on the taters doesn't look fried very much but looked awesome after coming out of the smoke.  Is it just a light cook in the frying pan or does she microwave it for a minute or what?  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

HuntNFish said:


> Great job Bear.  Looks so good.  What kind of rub goes good on chicken?  That bacon on the taters doesn't look fried very much but looked awesome after coming out of the smoke.  Is it just a light cook in the frying pan or does she microwave it for a minute or what?  Thanks!


Thank You Sir!!

I use all kinds of Rubs on Pork & Chicken---Sometimes from my Son or one of his friends, or from one of my Friends, and even from the store, like McCormick's, after a coat of Yellow Mustard (Which you don't taste).

The only thing I never use those rubs on is Beef. Beef gets a coat of Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce (Formerly named Worcestershire "Thick") with CBP, Garlic Powder & Onion Powder sprinkled on top.

The Bacon only gets a light frying before Smoking, so it doesn't end up like little Rocks when it's done.

Bear


----------



## wa0auu (Oct 7, 2015)

This is what a smoked chicken done on a rotisserie in a smoker looks like













LEW_3433.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 7, 2015
__ 1


----------



## revbilly (Oct 8, 2015)

That looks really good. My wife always asks me to put on a couple of baking potatoes whenever I do any smoking. I usually throw 4 or five large ones on the top rack. I rub them with EVO then season with Sea Salt and fresh ground Black Pepper. They usually finish in 2 to 2 1/2 hours, depending on the size. We love smoked potatoes and having them in the frig to warm up later or make hashbrowns out of is always a treat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2015)

revbilly said:


> That looks really good. My wife always asks me to put on a couple of baking potatoes whenever I do any smoking. I usually throw 4 or five large ones on the top rack. I rub them with EVO then season with Sea Salt and fresh ground Black Pepper. They usually finish in 2 to 2 1/2 hours, depending on the size. We love smoked potatoes and having them in the frig to warm up later or make hashbrowns out of is always a treat.


Thanks Billy!!

Smoked Taters are real good!!

BTW: I see you just joined.----->
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When you get time, please go to "Roll Call" & introduce yourself, so others can give you a proper Welcome.

Bear


----------



## wa0auu (Oct 9, 2015)

Better not show your wife this photo or she will want a rotisserie in your smoker to !













LEW_3433.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Oct 9, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2015)

wa0auu said:


> Better not show your wife this photo or she will want a rotisserie in your smoker to !


Thanks----Don't you like my Chicken Thighs???

I couldn't put one in my MES, or my Weber "Q", but I don't need any more Toys anyway.

You should start your own Thread with that, so everybody could see it & comment on it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## wa0auu (Oct 9, 2015)

THANK you for your service, I was in the navy for 25 years with 18 months at the South Pole.  We even rigged up a bbq grill there !  MES should make them with a rotisserie 

sparky


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2015)

wa0auu said:


> THANK you for your service, I was in the navy for 25 years with 18 months at the South Pole.  We even rigged up a bbq grill there !  MES should make them with a rotisserie
> 
> sparky


A rotisserie is Great on a grill, because the heat is mainly coming directly from beneath, but it would make no sense in a Smoker like an MES. The heat & smoke surrounds the meat entirely. No Direct heat in an MES.

And Thank You for your service!!

Bear


----------



## meatpacker (Dec 4, 2015)

Might have to get me some of those grates Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2015)

meatpacker said:


> Might have to get me some of those grates Bearcarver


They're real handy.

I use one when I Smoke my Prime Ribs too.

They allow the meat to get smoked all the way around, and the meat isn't sitting in the juices.

Bear


----------



## big iron (Feb 15, 2016)

Bear, is there a reason you don't put the chicken right on the grate?  I'm trying this for the first time this weekend and I have the same smoker and amnps as you.  First time doing it, so any tips would be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks!  Brad


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2016)

Big Iron said:


> Bear, is there a reason you don't put the chicken right on the grate?  I'm trying this for the first time this weekend and I have the same smoker and amnps as you.  First time doing it, so any tips would be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks!  Brad


Hi Brad,

The reason is that Chicken Thighs are quite Fatty & drip a lot of fat in my smoker.

I could put the pans on the next rack, below the chicken, but that would still make another rack for Mrs Bear to clean, so since the wire cooling racks I use in the pans allow the smoke to get all around the chicken, this is my favorite way to do these thighs, and some other meats.

If you'd rather do it right on the grate, you can use my other Chicken Thighs Step by Step Below:

On the Grate:

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

In Pans:

*Chicken Things (MES 40 Smoked)*

*However you do it, if you use pans anywhere, make sure they don't cover too much of one rack, and block the air flow.*

Bear


----------



## rocswx (Feb 19, 2016)

Been a while since I've been on here.I got some legs & thighs for 35¢ a lb!!   Never smoked thighs or legs. Need to know a brine recipe and a rub. What is evo? Thanks


----------



## four20 (Feb 19, 2016)

Buffalo brine:

8 oz Franks 

2 cup white vinegar

2 cup water 

1/2 cup white sugar

1/4 cup sea salt

Soak for 6-7 hours minimum


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2016)

rocswx said:


> Been a while since I've been on here.I got some legs & thighs for 35¢ a lb!! Never smoked thighs or legs. Need to know a brine recipe and a rub. What is evo? Thanks


I brined Thighs, but found out since it's not needed. Breasts are the only chicken that needs brining. Thighs & Drums have more than enough moisture in them without brining.

A good rub will give you all the flavor you want, and then finish it with your favorite sauce.

EVO or EVOO stands for Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

Bear


----------



## rocswx (Feb 20, 2016)

Lol. Ok. Guess I should have picked up on the evo. Thanks a lot. So I'm doing some today. Can't wait. I've been neglecting my smoker. Anxious to get it stoked up again. I'll post pics.


----------



## rocswx (Feb 21, 2016)

Just did some leg quarters in my mes30. Either they cook faster than just the thighs  or my smoker cooks a little hotter. Only took 2 hrs to get them up to temp. Actually they were at 170°. I put them in foil & covered in a towel in a cooler for now. Not eating them for an hr or so. I only let them soak up the rub for a couple hours. Will let them soak in the rub overnight next time. They look and smell good. I'll post pics later. Taking them to my brother's for dinner


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2016)

rocswx said:


> Just did some leg quarters in my mes30. Either they cook faster than just the thighs or my smoker cooks a little hotter. Only took 2 hrs to get them up to temp. Actually they were at 170°. I put them in foil & covered in a towel in a cooler for now. Not eating them for an hr or so. I only let them soak up the rub for a couple hours. Will let them soak in the rub overnight next time. They look and smell good. I'll post pics later. Taking them to my brother's for dinner


Yours might have been a little fast, but the biggest difference was the problem I had with the pans.

I explained it in the first post on this thread. Mine took longer than it should have.

Here's another one without the problem:

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

*Bear*


----------



## maplenut (Feb 21, 2016)

Buffalo brine!

I will have to give that a try.


----------



## maplenut (Feb 21, 2016)

BearCarver, what kind of rub are you using if you don't mind me asking? I looked thru the 2 posts that you have about smoking chicken and maybe I missed it but I could not find what rub you used.

Since I am new to smoking more than jerky, I am kind of lost when it comes to rubs and brines.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2016)

MapleNut said:


> BearCarver, what kind of rub are you using if you don't mind me asking? I looked thru the 2 posts that you have about smoking chicken and maybe I missed it but I could not find what rub you used.
> 
> Since I am new to smoking more than jerky, I am kind of lost when it comes to rubs and brines.
> 
> Thanks


I use various Rubs:

Some that I shouldn't mention on this forum.

Some from friends of mine or friends of my Son's.

Also some of McCormicks-----I like most of theirs.

I'm not real picky about Rubs----Most well known Rubs work fine for me.

The only well known Rub we hate at the Bear Den is Montreal Steak Rub. We find it tastes like Salty Chipboard.

Bear


----------



## bilgeslime (Feb 22, 2016)

You notice Bear always forgets to invite us for dinner?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2016)

Bilgeslime said:


> You notice Bear always forgets to invite us for dinner?


LOL---Thanks!!

I wish I could invite you all, but I don't Party too good, like I used to. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

